# Rsv2000 dgpo?



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I saw a video of an RSV2000 evaluation called DGPO and I was wondering if anyone knew what it was about? Looked interesting and a little different so it sparked my interest.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> I saw a video of an RSV2000 evaluation called DGPO and I was wondering if anyone knew what it was about? Looked interesting and a little different so it sparked my interest.


it is online? link?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GWFW6Md7SRY


----------



## Mark Sheplak (Oct 28, 2011)

Christopher Jones said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GWFW6Md7SRY


Aren't these just parts of the Sighting?

http://www.rsv2000.de/opencms/en/training-and-breeding/breeding/sightings/

The talent matrix is extensive, 

http://www.rsv2000.de/export/sites/default/de/media/downloads/sichtungen-und-koerungen/sighting.pdf

Raiser loves his color system!


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Interesting video Christopher. Thanks for sharing. I personally like some of the RSV2000 initiatives.
GG


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

It´s a trial/prufung for dogs in service what I can see on their website.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Erik Berg said:


> It´s a trial/prufung for dogs in service what I can see on their website.


Right Eric - it's a suitability test for Diensthunde (Service Dogs)

First part: Stimulus threshold in protection work
Second part: Activation and "shutting down"
Third part: Attack on handler


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Right Eric - it's a suitability test for Diensthunde (Service Dogs)
> 
> First part: Stimulus threshold in protection work
> Second part: Activation and "shutting down"
> Third part: Attack on handler


Thanks for that. 
Its pretty lacking if thats all it tests for.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GWFW6Md7SRY


ROTFLMAO!!! Did I really just watch a GSD club use a Malinois to demonstrate it's new test? ](*,)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

As far as I know, it's a new service that RSV 2000 are offering, maybe not to be confused with the actual police dog training carried out by German Polizeihundestaffeln in various parts of that country.

Polizeihundestaffel = Police dog unit or squad


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> ROTFLMAO!!! Did I really just watch a GSD club use a Malinois to demonstrate it's new test? ](*,)


I think it needed the Mali to raise the standard of dogs there. Is it any wonder the GSD is in the position it is when this is what Raiser thinks is a a good selection test for a police service dog?


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> I think it needed the Mali to raise the standard of dogs there. Is it any wonder the GSD is in the position it is when this is what Raiser thinks is a a good selection test for a police service dog?


so right!!


----------



## Mark Sheplak (Oct 28, 2011)

It is amazing how much can be drawn from a YouTube video, especially when folks aren't quite sure of what they are viewing. 

My guess is that if Raiser spoke, you would all be taking notes trying to learn something.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

I understand that it is not enough of a test but can someone show me how the SV goes about testing for those same abilities?

GG


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

It's a small, non extensive test. I'm sure there are many more suitable tests for that type of thing. If you want a basic idea of the dog's character in this regard it seems suitable to me. I don't think Mr Reiser is looking to outdo any of the existing, more detailed systems/evaluations that are out there. If we don't know the reasoning behind the three exams, we can not make a fair assessment of what is going on.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

just watched it.

all I can say is I posted a video of me and a couple friends doing these exact same things, I would most likely be filleted on here LOL


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

It isn´t a selectiontest for policedogs, it´s a basic title for private securiydogs it seems, the history behind it can be read here,
http://www.rsv2000.de/opencms/de/ueber-den-rsv/struktur-des-rsv2000/diensthunde/


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Mark Sheplak said:


> It is amazing how much can be drawn from a YouTube video, especially when folks aren't quite sure of what they are viewing.
> 
> My guess is that if Raiser spoke, you would all be taking notes trying to learn something.


You would love K9-Prosport man. Butch will talk your ear off. Make sure you take a pad and pen.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you Erik. I did a little more research and came up with this.

The private security industry is booming and in 2011 Claudia Petschuli found that the quality of the private security dog handlers could not hold stand with their increasing numbers. She and other colleagues founded the Bundesverband Wach- und Diensthunde (BvWD) with the aim of introducing a national, uniform training Standard for security dogs, respectively their handlers.

Olaf Bode, proprietor of a secuirty Enterprise:

http://www.special-dogs-academy.de/17.html

had already approached the RSV 2000 in this respect.

Hence the setting up of a Competene Centre by RSV. Helmut Reiser delegated Gerald Groos, VDH Sachverständiger (Expert) as Diensthundeobmann.

The Diensthundeobmann is responsible for training the RSV2000 trial judges in judging the Diensthunde Prüfungen (DGPO Trials). Planned are also seminars, workshops, etc.

I hope this will satisfy posters such as Gerald Guay and disperse with the ridiculing.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Very informative Gillian. Thank you.
GG


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

as a simple test for private security dogs i don't see a problem with it... 

i have worked in the private security industry for 12yrs now, the past 10 of those being with a dog...

the dogs are not allowed offleash anyway and the handlers should be responsible enough to make sure their gear is in good repair, fitted properly, and that they handle the dog in such a way that it is unlikely to get loose... 

as for what should be required of the dogs, it's not hard, imo...

the dog should be:
a) obedient - heel, sit, down, stay, recall
b) stay quiet when commanded
c) fire up when commanded or if the handler is attacked
d) actually bite
e) be able to be outed... 


the number of bloody morons i see over here who can't even meet those basic requirements because all they want is a chainsaw on a leash and have riled the dog up to the point of losing all control, or, because there is no actual regulation of the dogs in this country (only the handlers must be licensed, a pathetically short and very lacking course), the number of completely untrained family pets that get taken to work is pretty shocking... >_<


----------

